# accès autres volumes dans Openoffice Mac OSX



## suzres (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour
J'ai installé open office2.3 sur mon Macpro sous Macosx Tiger dans un sous-répertoire de mon dossier Applications
je n'arrive pas à ouvrir ou enregistrer des documents en dehors de mon disque de démarrage par la fonction ouvrir ou enregistrer sous du menu fichier

Comment faut-il paramétrer le logiciel pour que je puisse utiliser tous les volumes en Firewire qui sont connectés à mon ordinateur ? Il n'y a rien de cet ordre dans les fichiers d'aide.

Je me sens bien impuissant devant une logique qui m'échappe.
merci pour votre aide


----------



## ericb2 (5 Novembre 2007)

Les disques externes sont visibles depuis le répertoire /Volumes

-- 
q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;


----------



## suzres (8 Novembre 2007)

merci beaucoup
il faut chercher les petites icones en  haut et à droite une fois que l'on a actionné le menu Ouvrir, et chercher un peu dans cette logique de répertoires
(pour ceux qui auraient le même problème : on finit par trouver)


----------

